# polyethylene



## mariva57 (Nov 29, 2012)

Today I bought a piece of polyethylene (such as cutting boards) with the size of 40×80 cm, thickness 1 cm, I would like to kindly know if I can cut it with the table saw.Naturalmente with the same knife that I use for
cut the wood. Thanks to those who will give me an answer.


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

There are blades for plastic, but a good sharp blade will work. Go slow so you do not burn the plastic.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Add a thin piece of plywood under the plastic, as a support. Less cracking that way.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

No problem to cut polyethylene and a wood blade works just fine. 
Will not crack like plexiglass or similar hard plastics.
Try to avoid getting it too hot. It melts easily.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 18, 2013)

You can route it, too, and you can plane it if you need to get rid of milling marks.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

I would say move fast as this stuff will melt and burn. A sharp blade and fast cuts will give you what you want.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Use a blade with few teeth.


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

I cut this stuff on my band saw with out any problem. Sand the edge smooth when done.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Poly doesn't melt as easy as thermoplastics do but the chips stick to everything … have your vacuum ready!
I have cut it with my TS and router in my RT without any issues and as *RogerInColorado* said you can plane the edges too!


----------



## mariva57 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you all, I cut the polyethylene disc
24 tooth, no problem.


----------

